# Dennison Cardboard Pocketwatch Box



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Discovered this Dennison box in a junk shop it is constructed of cardboard and i wondered if it was originally used for delivery of the watch to the retailer who then changed to his own box. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi,

Yes I think it did contain a pocket watch movement sent to a watch maker.

Pity the watch or movement was still in the box :lol: :lol:

Rabbit


----------

